# Craftsman Revolving Turret Doweling Jig - circa 1950's through 1970's



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Anything after this baby was "trying to reinvent the wheel". I haven't used this tool in years, primarily due to biscuit joinery but back in the day, this was one of my most trustworthy tools and, you're right, it is a tank. To me, the most important thing to remember is to orient the jig on the same surface of each piece to be joined. If there are any inconsistencies in the thickness of the boards, the holes will be equally off-center and therefore line up properly.


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

I have one of these. It's been replaced by one of the newer, self centering dowel jig, but I still occasionally use it to dowel thicker stock. I never get rid of anything that may have a use.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I like the beefiness of it. It looks like a great way to drill a straight hole in a selected location. But, like Tim, I use one of the newer, self-centering ones like this:










The great thing about these is that you can line up two boards you want to join, make a pencil mark across the joint on both boards, then use the guide lines on the side of the jig to perfectly align the holes you are going to drill. A couple of dowels can take the place of mortise and tenon joints in lmany applications, with much less time and effort.

Don't get me wrong, I really like that old Craftsman… I may even pick up one myself. But I'm a big fan of dowels, and I don't want you to miss out on their full potential.


----------



## hodgepodge (Mar 17, 2011)

Great review, I picked one of these up at an estate sale not too long ago. Can't wait to try it out after reading this.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I have the General version of this same tool. I don't know if they still make them, but I believe the Sears model was just a rebrand of the General Tools model… Very stout, but you need to be careful with making sure you lock the turret slide knob down or it WILL move on you. Other than that one issue, I have been happy with mine for going on 15 years now…


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

They are too identical not to be the same. I just found the old Craftsman for $9. I would have been just as happy with the General.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I've have one like Charlie M's. I've had it for so long the guides are getting wore out. I just picked up a Stanley 59. I haven't tried that yet. Its made for the bit brace, but I'm wondering…...cordless drill?


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I've got the same tool, David. I've probably had mine for 10 years or more. I haven't grabbed it in some time but I can't recall it ever letting me down.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

@DonW, When I was trying to get a 59 I remember reading that it does work just fine with modern bits and motorized drivers.

@Bertha, I just had to cut an oak entertainment center in half to get it down the stairs (son going off to college), so easiest way to get it back as one was to dowel and cover the sins with scribe molding. Mission accomplished with $9 tool.

I did see that if I turn the foot of the clamp to exactly the right spot it will come off. I can't decide if it is by design or if it is "wollered out" (you know what I'm talkin' 'bout).


----------

